# Which WM Resorts do you visit most frequently?



## rhonda (Oct 25, 2021)

Sometimes, such as on a rainy night as tonight, I peruse my history of WM reservations and "revisit" the memories.  
Recent history suggests we are "stuck in a rut" with frequent visits to the same places over and over: Oceanside, Dolphin's Cove and Pagosa.    

Which resorts do you find repeated in your WM reservation history?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 25, 2021)

Dolphin's Cove and Anaheim, both excellent places to stay.


----------



## bizaro86 (Oct 25, 2021)

By far the most common location for us has been Canmore. We've done lots of others, with Anaheim being the next most frequent.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 26, 2021)

Seaside, Eaglecrest and Leavenworth are often. Leavenworth is an every winter thing for my wife and the gals. 

Bonus time reservations are usually Eaglecrest, Leavenworth, Seattle and Klamath Falls. Recently my brother in law and I went to Courdelane then to McCall and home for a three day bike adventure. Earlier in the year we did two nights in Bend and rode around Mt Bachelor for a three day ride. 

Bill


----------



## TomCO (Oct 26, 2021)

WM Steamboat Springs is tops in my book. This resort (and town/ski area) was my primary motivation for our WM purchase. Since an initial summer visit several years ago I had been searching for an affordable way to visit Steamboat every year - each fall, spring and summer. If not for the protests from rest of my family, I would likely use of all of our credits here. 

WM Estes Park has gotten several visits as well. Such a great place to stay when exploring Rocky Mountain National Park. Really enjoy reading everyone's replies.
Happy travels!
Tom


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 26, 2021)

Seaside, Victoria, Vancouver, and Cabo. We go to Seaside for the first week in November - Stormy Weather Art Festival in Cannon Beach. We go to either Victoria and Vancouver alternating years. Cabo and Hawaii alternating years. We have been Downunder 4 times in 10 years.


----------



## HenryT (Oct 26, 2021)

Depoe Bay and Seaside.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Oct 26, 2021)

Seaside because it is an easy drive from our house and Eagle Crest because we like to go in late October for inexpensive bonus time.


----------



## Tacoma (Oct 26, 2021)

Canmore since it is only an hour away but we also frequent Vancouver and Victoria. So glad in these times of Covid that worldmark has a fairly good presence in western canada.


----------



## JohnPaul (Oct 26, 2021)

Depoe Bay, Park City, Deer Harbor


----------



## rhonda (Oct 26, 2021)

bizaro86 said:


> By far the most common location for us has been Canmore.


WM Canmore remains on my "someday list."  We booked back-to-back RCI Getaway weeks in the area, before WM was offered there, for a Winter getaway.  What a blast!  We loved it ... so, so, so much to do!  Downhill, cross-country, snow-shoe trek, ice-shoe trek, snowmobile, ... tea at the Fairmont.  Looking forward to a return visit ... but next time home-based at the WM!


----------



## rhonda (Oct 26, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Seaside, Eaglecrest and Leavenworth are often. Leavenworth is an every winter thing for my wife and the gals.


WM Leavenworth was end-cap on the last vacation I got to enjoy with my parents.  We had such a lovely visit ... walking everywhere, exploring, unwinding.  Frankly, WM Leavenworth saved the trip ... the Pacific Coastal cruise that brought us from SoCal to PNW was a total disaster.  We all considered the idea of giving up and heading straight home ... but gladly the WM stay _saved_ the entire vacation!


----------



## dagger1 (Oct 26, 2021)

New Braunfels and Hunt….  We love these two areas!


----------



## rhonda (Oct 26, 2021)

dagger1 said:


> New Braunfels and Hunt….  We love these two areas!


We haven't (yet) visited any of the resorts in TX.  We are seriously in need of a good road trip to visit both NM and TX!


----------



## Jan M. (Oct 26, 2021)

dagger1 said:


> New Braunfels and Hunt….  We love these two areas!



We're doing a road trip this Spring staying at both of those and Marble Falls too. Really hoping to see the bluebonnets blooming.


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 26, 2021)

We did a Road Trip to Arizona this past May - Bison Ranch and Rancho Vistoso.  Next year we are doing a Road Trip to St George and Santa Fe.


----------



## clifffaith (Oct 26, 2021)

Pismo (3 times or more per year pre-covid), Solvang, Big Bear, Palm Springs.


----------



## Born2Travel (Oct 27, 2021)

Depoe Bay


----------



## markb53 (Oct 28, 2021)

I am a new WorldMark owner but I have stayed many times at Angels Camp with my Wyndham points. Since it is also a WorldMark I thought I would mention it.  It is one of our favorites. Lots to to do in the area and only 3 hours drive for us. Now that we own WorldMark there are a couple others closer to us. Windsor is only about 15 minutes from us. Don’t think I will go there, might as well stay home. Also there is Clear Lake. It is about 1.5 hours from us. I plan to check it out. Don’t think it will compete with Angels Camp for things to do in the area buy we’ll see. I have a 3BR booked for MLK weekend in January with my Wyndham points plan to book MLK weekend 2023 with my WorldMark Credits.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 28, 2021)

Marble Falls, New Braunfels and then Hunt.  I use them as TX weekend getaways, or occasionally a full week at Marble Falls.  I use RCI at times at it is cheaper than Wyndham Club Pass or even MM or IS from WM. 

New Braunfels is the hardest one to get into, the others are very easy. 

Austin I use Wyndham not Worldmark.  They have more inventory then WM does.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 28, 2021)

Jan M. said:


> We're doing a road trip this Spring staying at both of those and Marble Falls too. Really hoping to see the bluebonnets blooming.



when is your roadtrip?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 28, 2021)

dagger1 said:


> New Braunfels and Hunt….  We love these two areas!



Great area for wine tasting and general relaxation.


----------



## Jan M. (Oct 29, 2021)

Sandy VDH said:


> when is your roadtrip?



I booked all of this with the RCI points we get with the weeks we own at Grandview at Las Vegas. We had a lot of points we needed to use and more coming on 2/1/22

March 11-18, 2022 at Worldmark New Braunfels, TX, in a 2 bedroom unit
March 18-25, 2022, at Wyndham Austin, TX, in a studio
March 25-April 1, 2022, at Worldmark Marble Falls, TX, in a one bedroom unit
April 1-8, 2022, at Worldmark Hunt Stablewood Springs, Ingram, TX,  in a two bedroom unit
April 8-15, 2022, at Wyndham La Cascada, San Antonio, TX,  in a one bedroom unit

There is an annual Bluebonnet Festival in Burnett, TX on April 8-10. Marble Falls would be closest to Burnett but Hunt Stablewood Springs or La Cascada aren't too bad of a drive if we decided we really wanted to go to the Bluebonnet Festival. Depending on the weather the bluebonnets bloom in the Hill Country of Texas for several weeks sometime in the last two weeks of March to the first two weeks of April. Driving from Marble Falls to Hunt Stablewood Springs gives us an excellent chance of seeing them.

April 16-23, 2022, at The Wharf in Hot Springs, Arkansas in a two bedroom unit. This is Easter week. I'm looking forward to visiting Garvan Woodland Gardens in Hot Springs while were there. According to what I read the gardens website the azaleas will be blooming then. The daffodils will be done but depending on the Spring weather there might be some late tulips blooming or early roses.

We plan on spending several more weeks in Arkansas and Missouri. I haven't figured out a plan for getting to Texas and back home from Missouri yet but there's always something available in the RCI cheap discounted point weeks that will work for us. Or I will just book nights on the road through Priceline Express Deals. Priceline always seems to have a discount code available for their Express Deals if you Google it.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 29, 2021)

Gruene (pronounced Green)  is just up the hill from the New Braunfels resort and is a great little walk around area.  But sure to check out the Gruene Dance Hall schedule to see which bands are playing.  They have a lot of free bands, and you can probably just stand nearby and hear some of the other bands.  You never know who is going to play there.  In the coming weeks they have Ronnie Milsap in Nov and Wynnona Judd in Dec.  Obviously a more country slant, but they have many good bands play there. 

Austin studios are really almost 1 BRs except the BR does not have a window.  It has barn door style sliders that separate it from the living room,  I wouldn't complain about the Studio at all. 

Stablewood Springs near Hunt, is in the middle of no where, but has great views.   

Lots of wine in many of those places.  PM me if you want some recommendations.


----------



## K2Quick (Oct 29, 2021)

The only three we've stayed at more than once are West Yellowstone (4X), Marina Dunes (2X), and Angels Camp (2X). West Yellowstone and Marina Dunes have some of the worst units in the system, but make up for it by having incredible locations.


----------

